# Obi + Gustave = fun! playdate *pics/video*



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*We had a great day today with Aastha (Eiksaa) and adorable Gustave!!! They came over for a play-date and we let them run around...and around...and around inside since the grass was a bit wet from the morning rain. They are definitely instant buddies and kept us laughing the whole time :wub: Obi was disheveled with slobber afterward...but he was SO happy!*

Gustave has a topknot, Obi without. They looked like a blur of fluffy white!









An optical illusion- yes, this is two dogs 

















































































Gustave taking a break from Obi:









Obi in his new Egg-cellent crate taking a breather after Gustave left!









Some ACTION videos:










LOL! Gustave was a little "happy" at the end of this one. They took turns so I guess it was fair. :HistericalSmiley: 





*Thanks for coming over, Aastha and Gustave! SM meet-ups are always so much fun!!!*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, Marisa. This was so much fun. I am glad we could do it despite Gustave pretending to be sick this morning. 

Gustave looooved Obi and had so much fun playing. He's passed out tired, and I'm a happy mommy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Soooooo cute!! The 2nd video especially made me catch myself smiling. They looked like they were having so much fun. Leila wishes she had a little friend to chase besides the cat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awwww, I wanna come over and play with Obi and Gustave next time!!! Great videos Marisa!


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Soo cute!! Wish we lived around some of you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww!!! Looks like all four of you had a great time. I LOVED the videos and pictures...Obi and Gustave had an absolute blast!

Marisa - hope you know this means now you HAVE to get a little buddy for Obi!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

P.S. I LOVE the way you've decorated your home!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gustave and Obi look like BFF's already!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Too much cuteness!!!! I want in on some of that fun!! I think Obi wants a sibling! Thanks for the smile! Loves me some Obi AND some Gustave!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

wow!! Obi and Gustave looked like they had a blast! I concur on watching puppies play can be quite entertaining! Ami is still very small to engage in full-on play time, so I am in a process of enrolling Ein in a doggie daycare! I so wished I lived on the westcoast to enjoy nice mild weather all year around though,,...

I loved the Egg bed! the second one that I have also has the yellow cushion, that resembles an egg yolk!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lot's of very cute white fluffy fun! This is what having two is like Marisa! Fun, huh?


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

Those are happy doggies! They both looked like they were having a great time together.

The egg crate is adorable!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What wonderful puppy play fun!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*This Was The Best Ever!!!*
*I Smiled all the way thru It* Yogi Stood Up On My Lap-And Barked.*
*It Is Great The Both Of You Could Do This. FANTASTIC-THANK YOU for sharing**
*Nickee & Yogi In Pa.*

*Someone Please PM Me To Where i can buy the Egg Crate Bed.*
*I Gotta Have One***** Ps Home Is So Pretty Love The Color Choices.*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh what fun. The second video reminded me of a horse race with them going around the track.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: It looks like the four of you had a great time. Thanks for sharing. :chili:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

omigosh! My two favorite little boys! (Don't tell mine)  They are too much adorable in one picture!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That was so cute. They really enjoyed each other and ready become buddies. So nice your both close enough to meet. Thanks for showing!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

That was just too much adorableness! How fun to watch them have such a GREAT time with each other!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh that was so much fun to watch! Not as much fun as actually being there but still fun! Ivy sat up on my lap and watched too. She liked the first video best when the dogs barked. That really got her attention.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

That is the cutest playdate ever! So jealous!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh they look like they had a blast! Gustave seems much more happy with just a one on one playdate - they really had fun together!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh they look like they had a blast! Gustave seems much more happy with just a one on one playdate - they really had fun together!


Yes! I was so happy to see him actively play with Obi. It worked out beautifully. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

This could have been Giovanni and manny playing! Marisa, does this answer your question about getting a new fluff? It's so much fun! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I love this! Looks like Obi and Gustave were instant best friends. I hope y'all are able to get together for play dates a lot.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This totally made my morning!!! See... What fun to have two fluffs!! Yes I hear you girls laughing at Gustave and Obi!! They looked like they had a ball!! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sooo cute! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They play very well together, what great exercise. Two absolute cuties :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Cuteness overloaded! How lovely are they together? My husband saw the videos and said "see, we need a second one".


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know which puppy I wanted to hug and kiss more!!!!!:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

What a fun playdate, love the pictures.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh they are so precious together!! :wub: :wub: Looks like they had such a ball playing!! 

Marisa, I love Obi's Egg-cellent crate!!! And your sofa set!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Love the pictures. Looks like they had fun.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

They are so cute and looks like they had soooo much fun!!! I love the videos and photos, really shows how well they bonded and had a blast! It's so cute and funny how they were running around in circles so fast! Cici does the same "butt thing" Gustave did in the second video, it's funny. 
Hope they go on more play dates so I can see more cute videos! They brought a smile to my face 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Totally adorable, I enjoyed the videos so much! Thanks for sharing those adorable little guys with us !!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a great play date. Love the pix and video!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Love the pictures and Videos. Now image that several times a day.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

This is why you should have two fluffs  Can't wait to show my hubby ;-)


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I think this is awesome. That is great that they are now BFF's and can play around and burn all that energy!!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG!! Two of my favorite fluffs on SM and their TOGETHER!! Enjoyed this so much  thanks for sharing!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm just getting caught up on all the threads...so totally cute! I love both Gustave and Obi. How fun to be able to have a play date with a fellow SM member!! They are both adorable!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Loved the second video. Looks like they had so much fun.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the comments! we were both really pleased with how much they enjoyed each other! 

I think only if the right dog comes along, then I'll be willing for a second... But the past week or do has made us appreciate the ease of one dog. And my DH is really concerned about how he is going to snuggle with two dogs in the bed. I say we get a bigger bed! LOL!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I thought I posted on this already, but it's not there. I loved the pictures and the video's I keep watching it because it was brings a smile!!!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

**kekekeke**

the last video made me laugh soo hard!! Thats exactly what Ein has been doing to Ami(not in sexual way but in an effort to dominate....) for the first few days before he got neutered and is in a cone now. now Ami is trying to hump Ein!!!
Thank you for sharing such an adorable videos, and I truly wished that I lived on the west coast! 

PS. about that second puppy.... my goodness.. Ami is training a pee pad(she is major major pee bomb), and it is NOT fun! 
I forget how tedious it is to train newly acquired puppy( Ein was a pain for the first month and half). I am NOT sure about getting a third puppy now(though I do have placed a deposit for a third), unless its a bit older!! Def a wise choice for deferring until you meet 'The one' with correct temperament and personality to complement Obi. I woke up around 3am to walk Ami to the pee spot on a leash...... Ugh... hopefully she will catch on quick.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

So adorable. I just love watching animals play. What sweeties.


----------

